
Ask HN: Did Garmin pay the $10m ransom? - colebowl
As Garmin is starting to come back online from the ransomware attack, news outlets are reporting the attackers were demanding a $10m ransom. Security folks out there: How likely is it that Garmin paid up to regain access to their devices?
======
m_herrlich
Pure speculation but I'd guess the feds were involved. If they didn't pay, it
might tell us something about what the NSA (or whoever) is capable of.

